# It's a BOY....and a GIRL!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought I'd make it easier for Eric as he has a lot of phone calls to make, but my brother Eric and his wife just had twins. A boy and a girl!

I'm out the door to Fargo......I love good news.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

double trouble :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Enjoy them while they are young. 
It won't be long until they start to talk. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Hustad Family is growing... Chris with your boy or girl and Eric's twins... Watch ya self!

Congrats Eric!

Visit: www.zerotothree.org


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats Eric :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nicely done!! :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Many happy returns, Eric! From a power play to short handed just like that! It's all good - just VERY life-changing.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats Eric! :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Congrats Eric
:beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you. :thumb:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

My sincere congratulations to the Mother and Father!

Eric, let's talk in 16-years to see how much grey hair (or any) you have....

:wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Eric,

My sincerest congratulations and sympathies at the same time. I am the older brother to a pair of twins. Boy and girl they were and I've still been trying to decide how bad the deal was. Kidding, it is still a great deal, i' d never trade either one of them for anything. Have fun raising the both of them.

dustin


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Eric


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very Cool, Congrats Eric, It was in the Fargo Forum this morning!!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the TWINS !! Enjoy them, and have fun seeing the world through new eyes, it is so fun to see them experience new things it like you get a second chance yourself. Good luck on getting out hunting and fishing now, you have to buy two of everything !!!

Sincerely J.D.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Eric congrats to both you and Leah!!! I can't believe how old we are getting, to be honest it can't be that long ago we were riding our bikes through the neighborhoods. Big Mike and Ruth must be very excited as well. I will talk to you next week at work!!
Best Wishes for you 5 now!!
Sean and Maren
Remi do you work at Piper too?


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:beer: congrats


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations. I'm glad mine are coming one at a time, although the next one will be right in the middle of hunting season.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats eric!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to the new parents! Good shootin there soldier!

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrat's Leah and Eric. Let the twinsanity begin! Burl


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats Eric! I hope you have been banking up a lot of sleep over the past few months in preparation. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for all the support guys. I am happy to report that Madelyn Lee and Conner Michael are home and doing well. They are both under 5 pounds so I have been helping with feedings and I can see that sleep is going to be hard to come by  We are really enjoying them and are really blessed everything went well. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations Eric!!!!! Glad to hear everthing turned out good. :beer:


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats !!!
I have 17 mo. old twin girls. It is double work at first, but double the awesome returns when they get older.

Shawn


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Congrats to you both!!! Take many pictures and videos as they grow up. Nothing is better than watching the vids when they are older. The

Days stand still...its the years that fly by


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats....


----------

